# syslog in FreeBSD



## m69 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi all. I want to use syslog in Freebsd FreeBSD. Please help, me how I can use it and what are its commands?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2012)

Syslog runs by default. See syslogd(8), syslog.conf(5) and logger(1).


----------

